# Who would like an Awesome Map?



## Aglarband (Sep 2, 2004)

I think we (the members of TTF) should make an interactive ME map. Simply take regions and have people submit short historical entries on regions/cities/land marks.

Anyone who can do anything in Flash would be nice, so you can move your mouse over it and the entries show up somewhere. Anyone who is interested please reply!


----------

